# SA Express News reports Splitter stays in Spain



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Tiago Splitter re-signed with Tau Ceramica through the 2010-2011 season. His contract has a buy-out clause after the 2008-2009 season, but it is probably not relevant to the Spurs. The article in today's paper stated that the NBA limits the amount a team may pay to buy-out a player's contract to $500,000. Splitter's buy-out is undoubtedly more, although the amount was not reported.

Although Splitter's intent to re-sign with Tau has been widely reported for about the past week, this article put his signing in the past tense. Done deal. Adios, Tiago! 

Luis Scola redux! The Spurs have once again outsmarted themselves! It is doubtful that Splitter will ever wear a Spurs' uniform - certainly not before Timmy has declined significantly or retired. Bummer


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

**** You Splitter!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's worse than that, sasaint. He signed a contract through the 2011-2012 season, and the buy-out clause won't be available until after the 2009-2010 season.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

arghh... i just hope the spurs can pull something off this summer.


----------



## dwight.black (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sportsfeud.blogspot.com/search/label/basketball

--
Great NBA articles... Do you dare to disagree? Please browse our site and let us know what you think of our articles!!!

Adriana Lima and Marko Jaric, Michael Jordan VS. Kobe Bryant, Celtics Chant "MVP" for KOBE!!! .. and a lot more

Check it out!!! Only on Sports Feud


----------

